# Weird behaviour (df/mv command not found



## AdmiralA (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi guys/gals ,

I've upgraded my install after latest sec. advisories ( 10.3) and now I'm getting

```
df : Command not found
```


```
mv : Command not found
```
PATH seems to be fine.
Also calling it with /bin/df gives me the same output.

Anyone with the same problem?


----------

